# Christmas Dinner Gretna Green



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

We're passing through gretna green on christmas day and we're looking for somewhere to book for lunch anybody got any suggestions? many thanks Gary.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There used to be a couple of pubs in Gretna,and i think there is an hotel,where the old Rose bank transport cafe used to be..
Ted.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you'll find at least 2 hotels - one on the left, just before you get to Gretna Gateway outlet centre, also Smith's Hotel, a big modern 4* place on the east side of the motorway. Restaurant stuff is here - http://www.smithsgretnagreen.com/gretna-restaurant/restaurant-in-gretna - but knowing markup on Christmas dinner most places you might need a mortgage!


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't recommend anywhere in Gretna but about 15 miles south in the village of Wetheral there is a very good restaurant called Fantails.

Details here:http://tiny.cc/rflkw

Thoroughly recommended and very close to the motorway.

Regards

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd recommend anywhere not in Gretna! 

Horrible place, I think. We almost booked our wedding there without going to look first, and were really glad we didn't!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

There are some lovely hotels in and around Gretna.

Smiths Hotel is newish, very modern food and expensive - just outside Gretna but well signed

Solway Lodge is nice, had a works xmas meal there twice, food good - on the main street in Gretna

Also Gretna Hall Hotel and Gretna Chase Hotel - can't comment as not been to either.

Hope that helps.

M


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi try the Royal Stewart just round from the shopping outlet. or Solway Lodge.both are reasonable but xmas might be a bit pricy.. Tobys next to Tesco Carlisle is good ........You would have to book up really early to get in any of these places in Gretna its a busy place....

Val


----------

